# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Heiko Bleher discovers: Cichlids of the Rio Puritè

## AquaticQuotient.com

Heiko Bleher finds more interesting cichlids on his latest Amazon field trip in the unexplored region of the Rio Purité.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

